

Ask HN: Anyone remember article about funny Windows compatibility workaround? - cdahmedeh

I have this vague memory of reading a humorous blog post by some Windows developer about a workaround he implemented because some Adobe Photoshop program used an API method incorrectly or something.&lt;p&gt;This API was rewritten and Photoshop no longer worked. He had to write some code in the API specific for Photoshop in order for it to work. All I can remember is that it involved Photoshop, and something to do with font rendering.&lt;p&gt;Does anyone remember this article? It would be nice to see if this developer is still writing. I think he also wrote something about the reason why some Pinball game didn&#x27;t get ported to Windows 64-bit.
======
zachlipton
The Pinball story is explained in Raymond Chen's "The Old New Thing" as
mooism2 recalls (well, before he edited with the results of his googling...):
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/12/18/10378...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/12/18/10378851.aspx)

I can't find the specific Photoshop compatibility issue you're thinking of,
but there are numerous similar stories in the archives of The Old New Thing
that might be of interest. He's very much still writing.

------
mooism2
I don't remember the specific article, but it was probably written by Raymond
Chen on his “The Old New Thing” blog.

Edit:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/)

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/12/18/10378...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/12/18/10378851.aspx)
— pinball

I can't find the Photoshop article with only a minute's googling, sorry.

